# مين البنت اللي ماتستاهلش انك تصاحبها ؟؟؟ اتفضل علشان اقولك



## ramyghobrial (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*8 شواهد تؤكد لك أن هذه البنت دون المستوى ولا تستحق صداقتك*​ 





* 
*
غالبا ما يبدأ الشاب بالتعرف على البنت التي يريد أن يتخذها كشريكة دون أن يعلن ذلك صراحة، أي أنه يأخذ من الصداقة والتعارف طريقا للوصول إلى غايته في الارتباط بها وإعلان مشاعره الحقيقية تجاهها. 

 

ولكن تذكر يا صديقي أن الفترة التي تسبق هذا الإعلان عن الحب يجب أن تستغلها أحسن استغلال، أي عليك أن تراقب فيها شريكتك قبل أن ترتبط معها بأي كلمة فقد تكون هي لا تستحقك أساسا، ولا تعتبر يا صديقي أنه طالما أنت اخذت القرار من قبل فيجب أن تنفذه وتصل إلى قلبها بأي شكل، بل أن فترة التعارف بينكما تظهر لك أشياء فيها تجعلك يجب أن تتخذ القرار بالابتعاد عنها لأنها دون المستوى ولا تستحق حبك ولا حتى صداقتك، مثل: 

 

تتهكم وتسخ من رومانسية الرجال ودائما ما تنتقد كل اتنين عشاق تشاهدهم

 

دائمة التفكير في الماديات وليست لها أي أحاديث حول الحياة والمستقبل والفن والعلاقات الاجتماعية بين الناس

 

تجدها تأخذ منك فقط ولا تعطي لك أي شيء معنوي، أي تجدها تستغلك معنويا بل وأحيانا ماديا. 

 

نظرتها للزواج عبارة عن شخص يدفع أعلى سعر لفتاة تقدم له أشياء على حسب ما دفعه

 

تتحدث كثيرا عن علاقاتها السابقة سواء في الصداقة أو الحب دون إبداء أي مشاعر احترام تجاهها

 

تتباهى دائما أنها تعرف حركات الرجال جيدا ولا تثق فيهم وتدرك أغراضهم منها تماما

 

تهتم بأشياء تافهة فيك مثل ملابسك وشكلك والأشياء التي تشتريها دون أن تهتم بمشاعرك وأحاسيسك وخبراتك الماضية
 

تجدها تنهي أي حديث لك إذا كان عن أفكارك المستقبلية أو حياتك الشخصية أو خبراتك الماضية


----------



## moussa30000 (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*عندك حق*

:yaka: ههههههههههه موضوع لذيد ودمه:spor22:  خفيف:t32:


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 أكتوبر 2006)

moussa30000 قال:


> :yaka: ههههههههههه موضوع لذيد ودمه:spor22: خفيف:t32:


 
ربنا يخليك ياموسى مرحبا بيك ونورتني


----------



## Coptic Man (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*ايه الحلاوة دي يارامي*

*دي بركات الاشراف ولا ايه ههههههه*

*موضوع شديد وحلو اوي*


----------



## ميرنا (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*طب يعنى الواحد يرد يقول ايه يدعى عليك ولا يعمل ايه *


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 أكتوبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ايه الحلاوة دي يارامي*
> 
> *دي بركات الاشراف ولا ايه ههههههه*
> 
> *موضوع شديد وحلو اوي*


 
لا ياخويا بركات دكر البط :smil12:


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *طب يعنى الواحد يرد يقول ايه يدعى عليك ولا يعمل ايه *


 
احنا قولنا حاجة ياحاجة ميرنا بس انتي زعلانة لية:dntknw:


----------



## †gomana† (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*موضوع حلو بس صعب *
*مش كل الناس كدة يارامى*
*ماعلينا هاسيب المرة دى ميرنا تضربك*
*مش هادافع*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 أكتوبر 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:


> *موضوع حلو بس صعب *
> *مش كل الناس كدة يارامى*
> *ماعلينا هاسيب المرة دى ميرنا تضربك*
> *مش هادافع*
> *هههههههههههه*


 
*طيب هو انا قولت ان كل الناس كدة بس لو صادفنا حد كدة مايتصاحبش *
*وبعدين لو سمحتي ماتحوليش توقعي بيني وبين ميرنا الرقيقة ابدا*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*على فكره يا رامى انا لما غبت بقيت عدو المراءه 

اخس عليك اخس ده احنا الهدوء كله يا ابنى*


----------



## ramyghobrial (7 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *على فكره يا رامى انا لما غبت بقيت عدو المراءه *
> 
> *اخس عليك اخس ده احنا الهدوء كله يا ابنى*


 
يالهوووووووووووووووووووي ياجماعه قللللللللللللة انا بقول قللللللللة
وحياة سحلف  قلللللة بس


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*قله قليله فقط لا غير ههههههههههه*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

ههههههههه
موضوع حلو وبيوصف كل شبات اليوم 
فعلا البنات دول..........................


----------



## free_adam (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*ممكن أعرف؟؟؟*

طب ممكن يارامي اعرف منك الكلام دة طالع من قلبك ولا لأ......يعني هل فعلا قابلت في حياتك حد بالشكل دة و نهيت العلاقة دي؟؟؟


----------



## ramyghobrial (8 أكتوبر 2006)

KERO KINGOOO قال:


> ههههههههه
> موضوع حلو وبيوصف كل شبات اليوم
> فعلا البنات دول..........................


 
فعلااية ياخويا طييييييييييب مسيرك يوم تتجوز ولا حاجة وهاجي فرحك ناسخ الحديث دة واقولها افتضلي شوفي بيقول اية عليكي ماشي ماشي


----------



## ramyghobrial (8 أكتوبر 2006)

free_adam قال:


> طب ممكن يارامي اعرف منك الكلام دة طالع من قلبك ولا لأ......يعني هل فعلا قابلت في حياتك حد بالشكل دة و نهيت العلاقة دي؟؟؟


 
قابلت طبعا ووالكلام مش من قلبي بس انا مقتنع بية والا مكنتش جبتة هنا 
المهم انك فعلا لو قابلت بنت بالشخصية دي هل هاتكمل صداقة معاها ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## free_adam (8 أكتوبر 2006)

المهم انك فعلا لو قابلت بنت بالشخصية دي هل هاتكمل صداقة معاها ؟؟؟؟؟[/quote]

*الحقيقة يا أخ رامي انا لو قابلت واحدة بالشكل دة مش ممكن اكمل صداقة معاها لأننا مش لينا نفس التفكير خالص و كمان دي مش من النوع اللي يعجبني تماما ( دي جلياطة يا عم )... :dance: *


----------



## GAMAYKAA (8 أكتوبر 2006)

رامى ربنا يوفقاك والشباب كلهم وراك رامى


----------



## ramyghobrial (12 أكتوبر 2006)

> *الحقيقة يا أخ رامي انا لو قابلت واحدة بالشكل دة مش ممكن اكمل صداقة معاها لأننا مش لينا نفس التفكير خالص و كمان دي مش من النوع اللي يعجبني تماما ( دي جلياطة يا عم )... :dance:*


 
ماشي يافري  لكن بالنسبالي هاحاول اغيرها الاول واحط خطوط تحت عيوبها واحاول معاها


----------



## ramyghobrial (12 أكتوبر 2006)

GAMAYKAA قال:


> رامى ربنا يوفقاك والشباب كلهم وراك رامى


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يخليك ياعم جمايكا


----------



## ميريت (15 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *طب يعنى الواحد يرد يقول ايه يدعى عليك ولا يعمل ايه *


 

ادي بالي يطلع في زمتك

بس شخصيه البنت دي متنفعش لتكوين اسره يعتمد عليها ويستامن عياله عليها مستقبلا

يعني كدا كدا شخصيه منفره للولد
وان اتغر بشكلها في الاول
هيجي في الاخر ويتعب


----------



## ميريت (15 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> لا ياخويا بركات دكر البط :smil12:


 

يلاهوي يا رامي
انت لسه فاكر
دانا نسيت


----------



## ميريت (15 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ماشي يافري لكن بالنسبالي هاحاول اغيرها الاول واحط خطوط تحت عيوبها واحاول معاها


 



بزمتك يارامي هتحاول تغيرها ولا هتقضي يومين وخلاص
يارامي متضحكش علي نفسك
انت في مجتمع شرقي
لو عرف انه البنت حبت علاقه بريئه مش هيسامح ويمكن يبعد عنها خالص
هتكون بنت زي دي (ــــــــــــــــــــــــ)
طبعا كله عارف الي بين القوسين
وتقولي اغيرها
هتغير تربيه 20 او 21 او كام سنه

البنت الي احتمال انت بتقول يعني لو قدرت تغيرها ظاهري بس
دي هتكون زوجه وام لاولاد
وياعيني الزوج في المجتمع عندنا مطحون
18 ساعه شغل
والي جاي علي قد الي رايح
ويمكن اقل كمان
بنت زي كدا هتستحمل العيشه دي
انا بتكلم عن الطبقه الي كلنا منها

يمكن في طبقه تانيه بيحسبوها بمعاير تانيه
لكن طبقتنا الست هي اساس البيت

قولي الكام صفه دول لو اتجمعوا في ست هتكون عامله ازاي
وهيكون نظره المجتمع ليها ايه


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 أكتوبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ادي بالي يطلع في زمتك
> 
> بس شخصيه البنت دي متنفعش لتكوين اسره يعتمد عليها ويستامن عياله عليها مستقبلا
> 
> ...


 
ادي اية ياميريت هدي النفوس وبلاش شغل امنا الغولة دة لو سمحتي :spor22:  طبعا ماتنفعش وهيا فيها نفس العيوب دي ابدا 



> يلاهوي يا رامي
> انت لسه فاكر
> دانا نسيت


 
البركة في كيمو كونو عارفاه ولا لا ((كوبتيك))



> بزمتك يارامي هتحاول تغيرها ولا هتقضي يومين وخلاص
> يارامي متضحكش علي نفسك
> انت في مجتمع شرقي
> لو عرف انه البنت حبت علاقه بريئه مش هيسامح ويمكن يبعد عنها خالص
> ...


 
يامرمر صدقيني انا قدرت اغير بعض الحاجات في ناس والعيوب دي اساسا مش كبيرة للدرجة او عيوب قاتلة لا عيوب لو حطينا تحتها خطين ونوضحلها هانقدر نعالجها ونصلحها بس بالصبر والحب


----------



## free_adam (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*انا في رأيى ان الناس اللي بيكون عندها القدرة علي تغيير ناس تانيين او مساعدتهم لتغيرهم نحو الأفضل .... بيكونوا وصلوا اصلا لمستوي عالي  روحيا و نفسيا و اجتماعيا بيخليهم قدوة لناس كتير*
*يعني مينفعش واحد يغير واحد تاني الا لو كان قدوة ليه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 أكتوبر 2006)

free_adam قال:


> *انا في رأيى ان الناس اللي بيكون عندها القدرة علي تغيير ناس تانيين او مساعدتهم لتغيرهم نحو الأفضل .... بيكونوا وصلوا اصلا لمستوي عالي روحيا و نفسيا و اجتماعيا بيخليهم قدوة لناس كتير*
> *يعني مينفعش واحد يغير واحد تاني الا لو كان قدوة ليه*


 
صدقني ممكن ياجورج طالما فية حب بس وثقة وعندها من جواها مبدا التجديد والتغير


----------



## ميريت (15 أكتوبر 2006)

> تتحدث كثيرا عن علاقاتها السابقة سواء في الصداقة أو الحب دون إبداء أي مشاعر احترام تجاهها


 

هتعمل ايه يا رامي في البنت من النوع دا


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 أكتوبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> هتعمل ايه يا رامي في البنت من النوع دا


 
منكرش ان دي من الحاجات الصعبة يامرمر 
بس لو حسستها بحبي وطلبت منها دة في سبيل التنازلات اللي بتكلم عليها واصرت برضة 
هاسيبها واكيد هاتحس بقيمتي


----------



## mina aziz (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مين البنت اللي ماتستاهلش انك تصاحبها ؟؟؟ اتفضل علشان اقولك*

انا بحيك يا رامى على الموضوع دة وبحى دكر البط لان الموضوع دة بيحصل كتير لان ساعات بنحكم قلبنا قبل عقلنا فى المواضيع دى وبتبقى النتيجة خسارة كبيرة  وقبل دة كلة بنخسر نفسنا وبيكون فات الاوان


----------



## mina aziz (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مين البنت اللي ماتستاهلش انك تصاحبها ؟؟؟ اتفضل علشان اقولك*



ramyghobrial قال:


> منكرش ان دي من الحاجات الصعبة يامرمر
> بس لو حسستها بحبي وطلبت منها دة في سبيل التنازلات اللي بتكلم عليها واصرت برضة
> هاسيبها واكيد هاتحس بقيمتي



الطبع غلاب وتتعبش نفسك  النوع دة لما تسيبوة  يدور على حد تانى  امل اية يا عم مابضيعش وقت::yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :new4:


----------



## mina aziz (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مين البنت اللي ماتستاهلش انك تصاحبها ؟؟؟ اتفضل علشان اقولك*

:yahoo: صدقونى يا جماعة فى نوعيات من البنات مش كلهم بس اكتريتهم بيدورو على الى يدفع اكتر  تمام زى الى بيشترى بضاعة يتمنها وبخدها  وقال اية معرفتش اتصرف كل شئ قسمة ونصيب دة طبعا على نوعيات معبنة مش كلهم  صدقونى الى بيحب واحد لازم يكون مستعد ان يضحى مش ها قول كلام انشة بس هو دة الواقع الى بتحب واحد لازم  تكافح معاة علشان المركب تمشى ولازم قبل كل شى  يحطو المسيح معاهم فى كل تصرف علشان ربنا يبارك علاقتهم


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مين البنت اللي ماتستاهلش انك تصاحبها ؟؟؟ اتفضل علشان اقولك*



mina aziz قال:


> :yahoo: صدقونى يا جماعة فى نوعيات من البنات مش كلهم بس اكتريتهم بيدورو على الى يدفع اكتر تمام زى الى بيشترى بضاعة يتمنها وبخدها وقال اية معرفتش اتصرف كل شئ قسمة ونصيب دة طبعا على نوعيات معبنة مش كلهم صدقونى الى بيحب واحد لازم يكون مستعد ان يضحى مش ها قول كلام انشة بس هو دة الواقع الى بتحب واحد لازم تكافح معاة علشان المركب تمشى ولازم قبل كل شى يحطو المسيح معاهم فى كل تصرف علشان ربنا يبارك علاقتهم


 


> نوعيات معبنة مش كلهم


 
دة اللي يهمني نوعيات 
شكرا يامينا


----------



## artamisss (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مين البنت اللي ماتستاهلش انك تصاحبها ؟؟؟ اتفضل علشان اقولك*

 اول  مرة اعرف ان الولاد خبثا كده للدرجدى بقى يضربوها صحوبيه فى الاول  علشان يجوزوها فى الاخر ده انتوووووووووو طلعتو   ولاد الايه  فعلا  :spor22: 
طب مش كنتو تقولولنا من زمان


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مين البنت اللي ماتستاهلش انك تصاحبها ؟؟؟ اتفضل علشان اقولك*



artamisss قال:


> اول مرة اعرف ان الولاد خبثا كده للدرجدى بقى يضربوها صحوبيه فى الاول علشان يجوزوها فى الاخر ده انتوووووووووو طلعتو ولاد الايه فعلا :spor22:
> طب مش كنتو تقولولنا من زمان


 
انا عارف دة اية ياديانا 
بس بقى على كدة اي واحد بعد كدة يفكر يصاحب يعمل حسابة في الدبل لانهم فهموها بقى على كدة 
ادي دقني اهي ان ولد قال لبنت صباح الخير:t33:


----------



## رومانى عدلى رياض (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مين البنت اللي ماتستاهلش انك تصاحبها ؟؟؟ اتفضل علشان اقولك*

اى انسان ليه عيوبه ولو حد عايز يغير من طبع حد لازم يغير من نفسه الاول وانت لو عارف ان البنت دى مش كويسه ليه من الاساس ومن الاول تفكر فيها سيبها لربنا يهديها وانت شوف مصلحتك فين واعمل الصالح لنفسك ولو فى اى بنت مش كويسه لازم كلنا نصليلها من اجل ان تكون انسانه محترمه وربنا يسوع يحافظ على كل البنات ويحافظ علينا يارب يسوع ارحمنا


----------



## SWEET GIRL (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مين البنت اللي ماتستاهلش انك تصاحبها ؟؟؟ اتفضل علشان اقولك*

صح يا رامى عندك حق بس انا مش عارفة البنات معترضين على رايك ليه مع انى انا شايفة انك عندك حق


----------



## SWEET GIRL (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مين البنت اللي ماتستاهلش انك تصاحبها ؟؟؟ اتفضل علشان اقولك*

بس فعلا موضع مهم


----------



## artamisss (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مين البنت اللي ماتستاهلش انك تصاحبها ؟؟؟ اتفضل علشان اقولك*

ده بالطريقه دى يارامى لو ولد قال  لبنت  صباح الخير   او تحبى اوصلك هاتقوله  تعالى كلم بابا  علشان تصلح غلطتك  هههههههههههههه


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مين البنت اللي ماتستاهلش انك تصاحبها ؟؟؟ اتفضل علشان اقولك*



رومانى عدلى رياض قال:


> اى انسان ليه عيوبه ولو حد عايز يغير من طبع حد لازم يغير من نفسه الاول وانت لو عارف ان البنت دى مش كويسه ليه من الاساس ومن الاول تفكر فيها سيبها لربنا يهديها وانت شوف مصلحتك فين واعمل الصالح لنفسك ولو فى اى بنت مش كويسه لازم كلنا نصليلها من اجل ان تكون انسانه محترمه وربنا يسوع يحافظ على كل البنات ويحافظ علينا يارب يسوع ارحمنا


 
صح ياروماني 
شكرا على رايك وردك


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مين البنت اللي ماتستاهلش انك تصاحبها ؟؟؟ اتفضل علشان اقولك*



SWEET GIRL قال:


> صح يا رامى عندك حق بس انا مش عارفة البنات معترضين على رايك ليه مع انى انا شايفة انك عندك حق


 
ههههههههه قولتش حاجة انا :yahoo:


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مين البنت اللي ماتستاهلش انك تصاحبها ؟؟؟ اتفضل علشان اقولك*



artamisss قال:


> ده بالطريقه دى يارامى لو ولد قال لبنت صباح الخير او تحبى اوصلك هاتقوله تعالى كلم بابا علشان تصلح غلطتك هههههههههههههه


 
زي مسرحية الزعيم اية انت ناسي عملتلك في بير السلم لما قولتلها مساء الخير :smil12:


----------



## kamal_john (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مين البنت اللي ماتستاهلش انك تصاحبها ؟؟؟ اتفضل علشان اقولك*

*مش محتاج انك تفكرفي اي تصرف 
هي بتظهر لواحدها 
دا لو انت ذكي *


----------



## artamisss (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مين البنت اللي ماتستاهلش انك تصاحبها ؟؟؟ اتفضل علشان اقولك*

    بس انا مش مقتنعه بحكايه ان ممكن حد يصاحب علشان  يرتبط فى النهايه باللى صاحبها دى 
 مش مقتنعه بيها يعنى


----------



## fight the devil (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مين البنت اللي ماتستاهلش انك تصاحبها ؟؟؟ اتفضل علشان اقولك*

thank you ,i beleive every word you said,becaus it happend to me,i thank you again:t16:


----------



## thelife.pro (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مين البنت اللي ماتستاهلش انك تصاحبها ؟؟؟ اتفضل علشان اقولك*

من المستحيل ان النساء جميعهن هكذا 
ولكن فعلا يا اخ رامي اكثرهم هكذا وان لم يكون كل هذه المواصفات فيهم يكون على الاقل نصفها 

ولكن هذا لا ينفي جمال المرأة 
فالانسان عندما شبه المرأة بالوردة احسن التشبيه 
اي انها جميلة وعطرة لكن فيها بعض الأشواك 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح 
بالنسبة لي عندما اختار الوردة اقطعها من الرأس لكي لا يكون فيها اشواك 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نادورة (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مين البنت اللي ماتستاهلش انك تصاحبها ؟؟؟ اتفضل علشان اقولك*

*  صوابعك مش زي بعضها 
   وكل البنات مش زي بعضها*   الاغرب بقي انك فعلا بتلاقي شباب بيعجبوا جدا بالشخصيات دي لانهم بيدوا علي المظهر اولا واخيرا  ميرسي يا رامي علي الموضوع
   ومتجادلش  ديا نا كتير احسن خبططتين في العين تورم ميرسي للموضوع​


----------



## basboosa (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مين البنت اللي ماتستاهلش انك تصاحبها ؟؟؟ اتفضل علشان اقولك*

على فكرة يا رامى انت بتيجى جامد قوى على البنات ليه كده اكيد البنت لو بتحبك هتتغير علشانك لكن كده كل اللى فى المنتدى اتخنئوا من البنات واللى بيعرفوا البنات براحة شوية مش كده وبعدين مابرده الولاد ليهم طرق غريبة قوى وتخنق برده مفيش حد ملاك


----------

